# place in arizona



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Land-with-mobil...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318 seen this ad in ebay if you want to move az alreadys has a fancy looking chicken coop


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

That is in an extremely remote area of the state and it's a very small lot. You could do a lot better than that. 

Among other things, heating that mobile home would be expensive on propane. Going by the photographs, that's out in the flats. It's cold in winter, hot in summer, WINDY, and there's very little employment.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cygnet said:


> That is in an extremely remote area of the state and it's a very small lot. You could do a lot better than that.
> 
> Among other things, heating that mobile home would be expensive on propane. Going by the photographs, that's out in the flats. It's cold in winter, hot in summer, WINDY, and there's very little employment.


If you keep your eye on property just east of Holbrook (still in Navajo County) you'll find some decent property for around that price, some with water & power to the lot. That's in the Painted Desert/Petrified Forest area. It's not only a rockhound's paradise, but there's also industry around there.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Now thats living!


----------



## Cartman (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks pretty rough there what can be grown on land there?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cartman said:


> Looks pretty rough there what can be grown on land there?


Rocks & cactus.


----------

